# amd turion x2 64 performance review



## digitalbob (Oct 25, 2006)

hey how does the amd turion x2 64-bit  perform for notebook and desktop platforms?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 25, 2006)

compared to even the least expensive C2D ...the performance of amd desktop processors is crap....no offense to anyone though....


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 25, 2006)

First things first, AMD Turion X2 is only a notebook processor and not a desktop one. Do not mistake it along with the lines of Intel nomenclature wherein they have core 2 duo's for both the desktop and notebook platforms. Ofcourse the core 2 duos on both platforms are not the same, but so are the X2. Benchmarks prove it for themselves how the Intel counterparts beats the hell out of the AMD counterparts but when it come to notebooks, there are a lot of things that need to be taken into consideration.

To compare the AMD's offering to the notebook segment v/s Intel's, AMD leaves you wanting for more. The Yonah and Merom offer better performance over the AMD's offering. But is that all one should consider while getting a laptop? Intel restricts use of its own chipset along with their processors. The chipsets come at a premium price along with the processors. A mobile core 2 duo processor like T7200 costs 294$, add to it the chipset costs and the centrino branding things get expensive and the price tag of a Centrino branded laptop increases by leaps and bounds.

So, if you consider for alternatives- AMD offers effective, affordable and cost efficient options. With their Turion X2 range of processors, they only cater to the mainstream laptop customers. At present they do not have any LV and ULV offerings. A midway silicon from the Turion range like TL-52 costs around 200$. The chipsets offered from ATi and nVidia for the same are better than ever before. Not only they are on par with Intel to keep the power consumption low, they cost less and give far better onboard graphics options. They are not for gaming agreed but you can bet they will run Vista in all its glory. Something which cannot be said about onboard gma950 on Intel. Along with the nVidia and ATi chipsets, you get their own purevideo and AVIVO technology for at-present only h.264 video decoding. As we move towards HD-DVD and Blu-Ray, it would be a good thing to have. 

If you want all your money's worth, you will always consider the options. Core 2 duos based laptops are out but they cost a arm and leg too. The cheapest core 2 duo laptop would atleast set you back in India by 70k with onboard graphics. Not many need so much firepower in their laptops. AMD's offerings are an option too, if you can live with it. You wont see them cost more than 50-55k even with their Turion X2 offerings. So, they sure are an option worth considering.

With the AMD-ATi merger of sorts, things do look bright in the future. Both are working on a new notebook platform codenamed Yokohama which is all set to release in 4Q 2006. That would be something to look out for along with SantaRosa in 1Q 2007.


----------



## planetcall (Oct 25, 2006)

I recently bought Compaq Presario V6102 Laptop which is Turion64x2 with nvidia, 1GB RAM, 100GB HDD. What else can a developer ask for at 51,990 ? I believe its one of the best deal for people like me when another option with 1GB RAM goes to 67,000 in HP. I find it good enough for almost all my needs.


----------



## digitalbob (Oct 25, 2006)

i just came across a laptop from acer at 40,449 this diwali. With 512MB ddr2 RAM, 15.4" widescreen monitor, 945gm chipsets, amd turion 64 x2,i think its a steal!

But how does the acers really perform?
And many thanks to sourabh 4 the gr8 reply.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 25, 2006)

planetcall: Congrats, wise decision. Best deal out there.

digitalbob: If its a turion X2 based system, the chipset wont be Intel. Might very well be an error or something done on purpose coz Intel sells  And with Acer you cannot say anything. Acer's are good enough. The after sales support might not be great but they do give throw in nice deals with their laptops. I own a Acer laptop too and I didnt ever have to visit the service center for my laptop ever. You would have very well guessed, its powered by an AMD processor.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Oct 27, 2006)

but  the main  thing i want  to  know  is  is amd good  than  dual  core  laptop  

amd laptop  r chaep  and manyy  people teeelll  it is hungry  for power and heats up  quicly


----------



## planetcall (Oct 30, 2006)

i dont have much experience with lappys but indeed my turion does heat up but fortunately, I got a cooling pad and I use my lappy mostly at one place. Otherwise it has no problem.


----------



## maximus999 (Oct 31, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> i dont have much experience with lappys but indeed my turion does heat up but fortunately, I got a cooling pad and I use my lappy mostly at one place. Otherwise it has no problem.



Sorry its offtopic but......I wanna buy a lappie cooling pad too...which one u have ...price....which one ud recommend?? thx.


----------



## planetcall (Oct 31, 2006)

mine costs 775, made in china. It is imported in india and sold by some other company. You can look for any good USB Laptop Cooling Pad with dual fans.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Nov 1, 2006)

planet call  can u  tell  me  teh place where the lappy   is there is your  lappy  in  a air conditioneed  room and after how  many  hour  it heats  up


----------

